# Google vs. Bing



## Bald Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

I have only just found Bing as a search engine. My browsing is just ordinary surfing, nothing complicated. no acrobatics. 

My initial reaction to Bing is that it is very good, I like it very much. Bing does all of the things that Google does for my activity, but having been with Google for 12 years, it is a difficult decision to change a winning team and dump an old friend who has served me impeccably.

I have looked up all the Bing comments and comparisons on the web, but  would like some ordinary users who have had a long experience with Bing and Google to give me their honest opinions. Goods and bads.

Thank you.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2013)

honestly I think bing copied a good deal of google's style. it's not bad really, but the way I see it is this:

if you use microsoft services like mail, etc - go with bing. if you use gmail etc go with google. if you use neither, go with google


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 21, 2013)

type 1+1 in both google and bing, whichever you choose is the better one

or type: convert 30mm to inches


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 21, 2013)

From my statistics, 84 searches were on Bing, 3745 where on Google
Bing is nothing compared to Google and you also have Yandex which might look a lot like Google

Everyone can make a search engine, it is not impossible.
As Google says, going away from it, wont help you or Google, but other search engines.

If you ask my opinion, I feel much more respected by Google


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 21, 2013)

Google is a lot better in my opinion. Whatever you are looking for and can't find with Google, you probably gonna need something specialized then (like shodan for example), but certainly not Bing.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> type 1+1 in both google and bing, whichever you choose is the better one
> 
> or type: convert 30mm to inches



I typed "convert 30mm to inches" into Google - it gave me the answer. Doing the same with Bing - it did not, just listed conversion links and a bit of a jumble.

I reckon the comments I am getting, is a positive YES for Google.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Apr 21, 2013)

When, exactly, did this forum become about a MS marketing tactic from more than six months ago?


MS is trying to beat the giant, so they are copying Google wholesale.  I can get behind a company that might actually say that, then deliver something better.  MS is content with aping Google, but then prefiltering the results.  I cannot abide a service that thinks it knows what I want better than I do.

Yeah, Bing isn't bad, but it isn't good either.  The difference between Bing and Google is how much you want your search engine to think for you.  I cannot abide by any MS filtering, so I'm a google user.  If you want to trade results for some modicum of convenience, that's your choice.



And for those of us who have been around forever, dogpile is still up.  It started around the same time as google, but never got big (though it didn't die like ask Jeeves).




Ikaruga said:


> Google is a lot better in my opinion. Whatever you are looking for and can't find with Google, you probably gonna need something specialized then (like shodan for example), but certainly not Bing.



System Shock 2 flashbacks.....


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 21, 2013)

Just so everyone knows: 

http://searchengineland.com/google-bing-is-cheating-copying-our-search-results-62914


----------



## douglatins (Apr 21, 2013)

Bing gives 5x times more malware results i think. (Saw a post in lifehacker i think)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 21, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> type 1+1 in both google and bing, whichever you choose is the better one
> 
> or type: convert 30mm to inches


Same results in both engines.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 21, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Same results in both engines.



what i was refurring too was they each give you results but google gives you a  calculator to do more without continually searching for it

type in "whats the temp" in both google and bing, this one won me over, but ill let you decide which is best

type in "whats my ip" in both and decide

type in "week forecast" in  both and decide <-- surprising result

type in "where am i" in both and decide


----------



## Kreij (Apr 21, 2013)

I have used Google for year, but tested out Bing for several months.
I went back to Google.

Why?

Google is more fun. There are a many, many sites that use Google ads that feed you ads based on what you have searched for, or the site you have visited.

I was at a site that used Google ads. I then opened another tab and searched for Jeep parts.
When I refreshed the original site, the ads were from off-road retailers. (yes that fast).

So I opened up a tab and searched for "naked women" (not in images, just in Google search).
When I refreshed the site the ads were for Russian/Ukrainian brides.

Great fun.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 21, 2013)

I use which ever one gives me the best search results, but I tend to default too google since Ive used it for so long and its what comes to my mind when I need to find something, bing does not.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 21, 2013)

T4C Fantasy said:


> type in "whats the temp" in both google and bing, this one won me over, but ill let you decide which is best


Google shows the same as "week forecast."  Bing defines temperature.



T4C Fantasy said:


> type in "whats my ip" in both and decide


Google shows IP address.  Bing does not.



T4C Fantasy said:


> type in "week forecast" in  both and decide <-- surprising result


Both show a forecast.



T4C Fantasy said:


> type in "where am i" in both and decide


Both show map.


In all above, it goes by nearest ISP node (hostname), not physical location (obviously).  In my case, that's 20 miles away.




Kreij said:


> I have used Google for year, but tested out Bing for several months.
> I went back to Google.
> 
> Why?
> ...


I don't like being stalked online.  Yes, it's amusing but it is also quite irritating.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 21, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't like being stalked online. Yes, it's amusing but it is also quite irritating.



You're being stalked online anyway, might as well have fun.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 21, 2013)

I used Google for years, but in the last year made the wholesale leap to Bing.  Bing is not as great an intrusion on privacy as google is.  Also, the search results are not influenced by advertising, but by relevance and age.  Google search results are heavily influenced by advertising.  Finally, getting directions in Bing is so much more refreshing.  Not only does it give you landmarks (such as there is a McDonalds at the corner you turn at) to back up the directions, it also tells you the time to travel based on current traffic conditions, and can even adjust the route to make it easier to arrive at your destination (try getting directions for same route in a major city at different times per day...you'll see it).


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 21, 2013)

rtwjunkie said:


> Bing is not as great an intrusion on privacy as google is.



So I guess Bing got a special deal where they are anti-CISPA?


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 21, 2013)

rtwjunkie said:


> I used Google for years, but in the last year made the wholesale leap to Bing.  Bing is not as great an intrusion on privacy as google is.  Also, the search results are not influenced by advertising, but by relevance and age.



Very true.  Google's search algorithm will also report very different search results to different users based upon their search histories.  Someone who searches often for organic diets and health will get a much different search results when looking up Monsanto than someone who always looks for pesticide related topics.


----------



## SaltyFish (Apr 21, 2013)

*This is why Bing is better than Google:*


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 21, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Very true.  Google's search algorithm will also report very different search results to different users based upon their search histories.



Time to set your homepage to https://encrypted.google.com/


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> Time to set your homepage to https://encrypted.google.com/



Please expand on this encrypted Google "Home Page". How does it offer better personal security ? Looks interesting.

Having read all the very interesting comments so far, does this version stop Google from doing peek-a-boos into our search patterns and presumably logging more of our activities ?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 21, 2013)

1. Clicking on an ad:

https://google.com : Google will take you to an HTTP redirection page where they'd append your search query to the referrer information.

https://encrypted.google.com : If the advertiser uses HTTP, Google will not let the advertiser know about your query. If the advertiser uses HTTPS, they will receive the referrer information normally (including your search query).

2. Clicking on a normal search result:

https://google.com : If the website uses HTTP, Google will take you to an HTTP redirection page and will not append your search query to the referrer information. They'll only tell the website you're visiting that you're coming from Google. If it uses HTTPS, it will receive referrer information normally.

https://encrypted.google.com : If the website you click in the results uses HTTP, it will have no idea where you're coming from or what your search query is. If it uses HTTPS, it will receive referrer information normally.

So no, it does not stop Google for seeing what you are doing.


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 21, 2013)

Kreij said:


> So no, it does not stop Google for seeing what you are doing.


I agree it won't stop them see what you are doing, but are you sure they still giving you personalized results?...  because I use Google this way for years now, and I didn't notice they started doing so.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Kreij said:


> So no, it does not stop Google for seeing what you are doing.



Grateful for that explicit reply.

Looks like the encrypted Google has *some* worthwhile advantages over the classic version. Do you think it is better to have as my Home Page ?
If you do, I will swap it over immediately.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, it prevents "some" advertisers from getting some information. 
I don't see any reason not to use it.
As for internet privacy at the hands of Google, no it does nothing. But that is the case for everything you do on the internet.
If you think what you do is private, you are either delusional of hopelessly naive.

Not directed at anyone and no offense implied. Just the reality of it all.


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 21, 2013)

Bald Eagle said:


> Please expand on this encrypted Google "Home Page". How does it offer better personal security ? Looks interesting.
> 
> Having read all the very interesting comments so far, does this version stop Google from doing peek-a-boos into our search patterns and presumably logging more of our activities ?



Since Kreij did not say otherwise.... My answer is that I use it to get a less personalized search result, but as Kreij explained quite well, it won't stop Google to "spy" on you.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 21, 2013)

Please do not take my word, or any post, on how to go about time on the internet.
If you are concerned, do your own research about the issues that effect you or that are important to you. Do not let someone else make up your mind for you.

As for the topic, I think that both Google and Bing have similar results and it just comes down to a personal preference as to what you like or dislike from the search providers.


----------



## hellrazor (Apr 21, 2013)

Bing is for porn.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

hellrazor said:


> Bing is for porn.



WHY ? More than Google ?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 21, 2013)

SaltyFish said:


> *This is why Bing is better than Google:*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/chpt5ko.png



what? you can content filter google results too...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 21, 2013)

digibucc said:


> what? you can content filter google results too...



Didn't google just change it so even with safe filter off they still filter the content unless you add an explicit word to your search?


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 21, 2013)

Try out  http://www.bingiton.com

all google for me...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 21, 2013)

I think this is one of the things you have to try it out before settling on one or another. I cannot tell you which one you prefer, you have to try things out yourself. Just like the browser wars (Firefox vs Chrome), some people might prefer one over another even if the other is objectively better. 

Disclaimer: I use Google almost exclusively due to the fact that my main browser is Chrome, but I use Bing every so often when I use IE (for various reasons).


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## MT Alex (Apr 22, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> Time to set your homepage to https://encrypted.google.com/



That does little to nothing to protect your privacy.



Bald Eagle said:


> Please expand on this encrypted Google "Home Page". How does it offer better personal security ? Looks interesting.e
> 
> Having read all the very interesting comments so far, does this version stop Google from doing peek-a-boos into our search patterns and presumably logging more of our activities ?



One real solution:
https://startpage.com/eng/protect-privacy.html




LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Didn't google just change it so even with safe filter off they still filter the content unless you add an explicit word to your search?



Yes.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> One real solution:
> https://startpage.com/eng/protect-privacy.html
> Yes.



That looks very interesting, is it versatile enough to replace Google and Bing ?


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 22, 2013)

Bing is the best.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 22, 2013)

Bald Eagle said:


> That looks very interesting, is it versatile enough to replace Google and Bing ?



It uses google, but stands between it and you via proxy.

https://startpage.com/eng/what-makes-startpage-special.html


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 22, 2013)

*Google for me*, I dunno but for some reason the layout and design of google is the best, I just cant stand the layout of other sites like Bing. 

and its not it, if you use google a lot, you will see why its the best search engine, you can find pretty much everything you want as long as you get enough keywords. the accuracy is unbelievable, for example I need to find an old internet post about something that I vaguely remember the details, I just type in what I remember, and it will come out on the results. in Bing you can't do that.

Many of my friends regard me as a genius, a tech genius so to speak, because I can answer and fix pretty all their problems *even if they use google*, In reality I just google them using proper keywords and eventually find the answer, then pretend to be omniscient.

In some cases where google-ing is not enough, I ask in the forums


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2013)

bing regularly takes me to advertised dodgy sites instead of the proper website. it almost never gets the right result, whereas google does.


edit: to explain better, i'll search for a program and bing will highlight results for fake 'download' pages being all DOWNLOAD (search query) HIGH SPEED HERE. next time it happens i'll try and post it here.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 22, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> the accuracy is unbelievable, for example I need to find an old internet post about something that I vaguely remember the details, I just type in what I remember, and it will come out on the results. in Bing you can't do that.



That happens to be exactly why I started using Bing in the last year after 12 years of Google,,,,Bing actually intelligently gives me exactly what I'm looking for without having to type a book of keywords and then hope I get somewhere in the ballpark, which is what google became.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 22, 2013)

i would use bing for everything none technology related or things that dont need to be calculated, but since i use the search engine for everythign tech and calculation related i always use google


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> It uses google, but stands between it and you via proxy.
> 
> https://startpage.com/eng/what-makes-startpage-special.html


If a proxy stands between me and Startpage why when the search list comes up does the  selected site read my IP precisely ? I thought a proxy gave me another random IP which is the one the site reads, not my IP.

Using Startpage, I entered "What is my IP". From the list of sites I selected http://www.whatismyip.com/ and my IP came up correctly, not a proxy IP.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 22, 2013)

I use bing in my browser. I don't trust google much at all.

google sure does love to data harvest.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 22, 2013)

No, it gives a proxy IP to google for you queries and doesn't record your searches, I'm not sure if you read the pages I posted.  Anyhow, if you are into that stuff it's a good alternative.


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 22, 2013)

Google an Bing are merging: new Name Googling


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 22, 2013)

Those who are concverned about privacy should check out ixquick.com. That is a search engine that does not sve any data and even offers a proxy-link for each search result.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

May I please ask in view of the many concerns expressed about privacy :-

What kind of information does Google and Bing  collect from us ?

If all they collect is browsing activity and patterns in order to improve their search engine, how does that matter ?

It is of no importance to me that Google track my search activity if that information helps them to progressively improve their system.

Google have a privacy policy and I cannot see them recording sensitive and personal details. So why the concern about this so called Google snooping if it is just an innocent statistical activity needed for technical development ?

If I wish to visit sites which Google or Bing may filter (another word  for censor), then I do not use Google at all, but use a proxy server. This not only prevents a search engine from collecting my data, but also hides my IP, identity and location details from the site.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Those who are concverned about privacy should check out ixquick.com. That is a search engine that does not sve any data and even offers a proxy-link for each search result.


Dear Cheval,

THAT piece of information is one of the best tips I have ever had and I thank you very much.

Ixquick is great, particularly the proxy option for visiting sites. I checked it out and it works fine. My IP using Ixquick was located in the Netherlands and you know very well I am in London. Brilliant !

It is a valuable search engine for both not collecting personal browsing data and IP  plus the anonymity option for visiting search result sites where hiding your IP is an obvious need.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 22, 2013)

Unbelievable


----------



## Disparia (Apr 22, 2013)

Bing In On - 5 for Google.

Only used one query that would make it obvious that it was Google (conversion). The rest were stuff like "how much do prostitutes make" and honestly chose the side with best results.


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 22, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> That does little to nothing to protect your privacy.



I find it very exciting that you are (also) just ignored the fact that *I suggested it to avoid personalized search results* and not because it protects your privacy. 

If you think my advice was bad or stupid, just ignore it please, no hard feelings


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe you should create a poll just for fun?


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> Maybe you should create a poll just for fun?


A poll would be a formality. It would simply give a huge usage for Google.

My intentions were to solicit the opinions of users, especially experienced pundits in order to "try" and establish a practical comparison between Google and Bing.

I am particularly interested in the explicit search capabilities of each engine and not whether the vendor gathers personal data for development reasons. All comments are of course welcome, it all adds to the grand picture.

The posts so far are highly commendable, extremely interesting and much appreciated.

My feeling is that it is a close run thing with Google in the lead. The trouble is that Google has become an icon or living legend, rather like Hoover became to vacuum cleaners.

Nobody ever says "Bing it", even though technically there may only be a tiny difference, if any between their search facilities.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bald Eagle said:


> Nobody ever says "Bing it", even though technically there may only be a tiny difference, if any between their search facilities.



No, they say, "ba da bing!"

Sorry, just could not resist.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

HELP !

Could somebody kindly tell me how to get rid of the wide street bars that appear on Bing Maps ? They are a damned nuisance and cover half the street views. Google Maps do not have these stupid wide markers.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 23, 2013)

i dunno
for me it looks they are the same i use both of them but google still got the most

 bing looks kinda complicated for me, google looks more straight forward.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

I looked at the following SE share link displaying a  pie chart of global usage in April 2013. There are probably dozens of these comparisons, but here is  one.

In terms of true technical benefits, market share does not mean much, it simply shows *usage* and is not any guidance as to which SE is best, just for many reasons the popularity. Popularity is no indication of a better product. For example try cars and you will find that a Bugatti Veyron Super Sports at $2,400,000 must obviously be junk as it does not feature amongst the worlds most popular buggies.

Anyhow, for pure interest :-

http://www.karmasnack.com/about/search-engine-market-share/


----------



## Bald Eagle (May 5, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Those who are concverned about privacy should check out ixquick.com. That is a search engine that does not sve any data and even offers a proxy-link for each search result.



I have already thanked you gratefully for the tip on using ixquick.

It is great for my selective searching - I use Google normally, but ixquick is a very attractive alternative when wishing to use a proxy.

Can you please explain why ixquick automatically disables Javascript ?
It means that almost every picture and video on the web is blacked out. So whilst it is fabulous having my IP substituted by phony one, it is of no use at all if I cannot see any videos. My use of ixquick therefore comes to very little except for text searching and many sites have videos.

I have looked on the web to see if I can enable javascript with ixquick, but found nothing. This disabling is completely ixquick and nothing to do with my browser settings or other program settings.

Your comments would be very much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 5, 2013)

I just saw on ad for Bing on CNN playing on privacy fears and Google as "Big Brother" ("Can you really trust Google for anything...?").

They have a point but I was like damn!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 5, 2013)

Bald Eagle said:


> I have already thanked you gratefully for the tip on using ixquick.
> 
> It is great for my selective searching - I use Google normally, but ixquick is a very attractive alternative when wishing to use a proxy.
> 
> ...



Just don't use the proxy service but the regular links instead, you should still be kept (largely) out of the records of sites you visit through Ixquick.


----------



## bmaverick (May 6, 2013)

Over the past four years, the google translate rivals Bablefish. 

You can search for USPS numbers and if the packages went out.


----------

